# Zulu warrior



## *Bob* (Aug 29, 2007)

These guys are so proud of their ancestry,and quite rightly to.
I met and spoke with 6 of them.Very gracious and polite people.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Aug 29, 2007)

That's a very expressive image you've got there Bob. An excellent range of tones given that dark skin is so difficult to do well.


----------



## pborgbarthet (Sep 1, 2007)

Excellent shot! Well Done. 

Was this taken in a studio with flash or natural light?


----------



## *Bob* (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi,
thanks for the positive feedback.
It was shot in very bright sunlight.
I just spot metered off the face, and tweaked levels to give it a little more punch.


----------



## snaphappy41 (Oct 17, 2010)

Great pic....I'm new to this site and was looking for a little help.  I'm trying to post some of my B&W pics under this gallery, but am having a difficult time figuring out how to post.  Would you be able to provide me with some assistance.  Thanks in advanced for any help...

Snaphappy41


----------



## Sachphotography (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice comp.. Light is a little on the hard side but a good picture overall


----------



## oldmacman (Oct 17, 2010)

snaphappy41 said:


> I'm trying to post some of my B&W pics under this gallery, but am having a difficult time figuring out how to post.  Would you be able to provide me with some assistance.
> 
> Snaphappy41



How to post pictures.


----------



## mbcreate (Oct 18, 2010)

Very good shot. I like a little more processed image for B&W to give the idea of those films strong contrasts , but that's me. You did very good.:thumbup:


----------



## Muusers (Oct 18, 2010)

Great shot. Just one thing, there's a little bit of straw or rope behind his neck (seen better with a tilted screen) that's distracting.


----------



## DirtyDFeckers (Oct 18, 2010)

I really love the emotion captures in this shot... Very intense.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

